# December 2015 Challenge: BRUNCH



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

I love brunch. Yes, it's a pretty loose interpretation of the idea of the challenge, but it might be fun. Brunch for a holiday gathering, west coast football party, a nice time to catch up with friends, or something simple on a late Sunday morning. So many possibilities. Frittata, quiche, scramble, hash, muffins, rolls, danish, crostata, french toast, pancakes, waffles, meat, smoked fish, fruit, and all of it wrapped in bacon! Or not. Champagne optional.

The challenge is on. Enjoy!





  








brunch.jpg




__
Hank


__
Dec 2, 2015


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Sounds like a really fun challenge.  Can't wait to see what everyone posts!!!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

That's my favorite meal of the day


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

We just finished our brunch and I sat down at the computer...





  








007.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 2, 2015








The star of the plate: Taylor Ham or PorkRoll pan fried, crisp

Toasted English Muffins (store bought)

Scrambled Eggs with snipped Chives

and sliced Cherry Tomatoes

MMM!


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice idea. Better start practicing my egg poaching.

mjb.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Terrific challenge Hank!


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

Kaneohegirlinaz is jonny on the spot.  Nice work.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

kaneohegirlinaz said:


> We just finished our brunch and I sat down at the computer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sure that's not Kentucky Round Steak?


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

chefbuba said:


> You sure that's not Kentucky Round Steak?


This is certainly off topic, but the memory came up again today. I drive people to and from doctor's appointments and such. One fellow I drove on a regular basis was Gyll Huff. He was quite a pleasant person with whom to chat. One day we were discussing childhood comfort foods on the 20 - 25 minute drive to his place. The net result is that we stopped at the grocery down the street from his apartment so he could get a loaf of white bread and a package of bologna, because our conversation really had him wanting a fried bologna sandwich. He passed away a few weeks after that incident, and I was reminded of him as I drove another person to that same apartment complex.

Back to your regularly scheduled challenge.

mjb.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

chefbuba said:


> You sure that's not Kentucky Round Steak?


HA! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif

I had to look that up... you nailed that one though @teamfat


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

fried rice.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 3, 2015








Hawaiian Fried Rice made with whatever leftover tidbits

in the `fridge...

This has some diced Roast Pork, Char Siu, Teri-Chicken,

Scrambled Eggs, white Onion,

a shake or two of Furikake, some Shoyu and then topped with sliced Green Onions

MMM!

Now _THAT'S_ comfort food for me!

I make this dish alot for brunch, it has it all in one pan.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

That looks good! I love rice, but now days have to limit it to 1/4 cup cooked , makes my blood sugar go ballistic.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

In my family, brunch is going to Chinatown for dim sum.

Crispy tofu stuffed with shrimp paste





  








DSC_0039.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Dec 3, 2015












  








DSC_0040.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Dec 3, 2015








Leftover filling into shumai





  








DSC_0043.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Dec 3, 2015


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Incidentally... I made 12 lbs of maple garlic bacon last weekend

Half of it here other half was on the smoker





  








IMG_20151127_173944.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Dec 3, 2015












  








12301510_10102464201841569_7680372222218658094_n.j




__
millionsknives


__
Dec 3, 2015








Mostly it is going to be gifts but I saved some lardons and a few packs for myself heehaw.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Here's my brunch today: pork cutlets schnizels with cheese and tomato. Of course the bread is home made and all of this was an excuse for a glass of champagne brut cause i follow Hanks orders.





  








brunch 1.JPG




__
ordo


__
Dec 4, 2015








Hellmann's didn't pay me a penny, go figure.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

MillionsKnives said:


> Incidentally... I made 12 lbs of maple garlic bacon last weekend


I've made maple bacon, and I've made garlic bacon. Never both flavors together. Hmm....

mjb.


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

ordo said:


> I follow Hanks orders


It's nice to know someone does! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

006.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 5, 2015








Oh my gravy all over my two scoop rice (that's OMG! in my world)

In Hawaii, for Brunch (Breakfast, lunch, which ever) we eat what's

leftover from the day before... really, we're not too much on the whole

egg thing ... Beef Stew and (steamed) Rice is a BIG THING!

My favorite recipe is from the grocery store that I shopped at, but

actually, everyone makes it this way.

We leave for work SOOOOO early in the morning that lunch is BRUNCH every day!

(my lunch hour was at 1000am, I didn't bother with breakfast)

Gravy is a huge in Hawaii, can you tell? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

For the bacon lovers.
I couldn't resist.

http://www.ladybehindthecurtain.com/buffet-pancake-dippers/


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

This tasted better than it looks. French toast with sauteed apples





  








Frenchtoast2.jpg




__
koukouvagia


__
Dec 5, 2015


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

For those of you who plan to use mimosas as part of your brunch presentations, you may find this how to video helpful.

https://www.facebook.com/search/top/?q=mimosa video

mjb.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

teamfat said:


> For those of you who plan to use mimosas as part of your brunch presentations, you may find this how to video helpful.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/search/top/?q=mimosa video
> 
> mjb.


HA! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif

I have a bottle of Prosecco in the `fridge, but no OJ, this video is perfect timing MJB!


----------



## jonathan norris (Nov 6, 2015)

Apple Gallete with apricot glaze.


----------



## jonathan norris (Nov 6, 2015)

1449370353978-1160213151.jpg




__
jonathan norris


__
Dec 6, 2015








Apple Gallete with apricot glaze.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Bread is semi-whole grain. Argentinean fries are seasoned with Chinese seven spices.





  








Brunch de huevos.JPG




__
ordo


__
Dec 6, 2015








Talking about fries, where the hell is ChrisBelgium. Great cook, superb photographer. I miss the guy. I was his bitch...


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

What makes your fries Argentinean ???


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Well, a couple of reasons:

1. I used Argentinean potatoes.

2. I used Argentinean sunflower oil.

3. i used a deep cast iron pan Made in Argentina.

4. I used Chinese seven spices.

That's 75% Argentinean fries.


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

And if your Chinese Seven Spices are made in Argentina it would be 100 % Argentinean: Right ?/img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Not sure about that. I would need to check the origin of each of the Seven Spices. I'm a serious cook you know.


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

Don't take me too serious.,My thinking was more like your fries should be called Chinese Fries since you used Chinese spices on them . /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

*Dutch Baby Pancake*

Apples Sautéed in Browned Butter/ Sugar/ Rosemary sprig

Bacon, Cafe con Leche, Freshly Squeezed Orange Juice.





  








DutchPancake.jpg




__
jake t buds


__
Dec 6, 2015








Dutch Pancake :

Whisk together 2 eggs, 1/2 cup milk, nutmeg, vanilla drops, orange zest. Stir in 1/2 cup flour until clumpy.

Heat butter in a cast iron pan until bubbly, pour batter, insert into 375- 400 degree oven 15-18 minutes.

Garnish with powdered sugar, squirt of lemon, and genuine Vermont or Canadian maple syrup to taste.

Great in the summer with peaches and iced coffee.

Edit : recipe makes one pancake in a 12" cast iron pan. I made smaller ones.


----------



## jarmo (Jan 11, 2014)

Apple roses





  








IMG_20151205_132932.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Dec 6, 2015











  








IMG_20151205_161948.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Dec 6, 2015











  








IMG_20151205_162723.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Dec 6, 2015











  








IMG_20151205_164045.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Dec 6, 2015











  








IMG_20151205_164127.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Dec 6, 2015











  








IMG_20151205_165038.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Dec 6, 2015











  








IMG_20151205_174434.jpg




__
jarmo


__
Dec 6, 2015


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

jake t buds said:


> *Dutch Baby Pancake*
> 
> Apples Sautéed in Browned Butter/ Sugar/ Rosemary sprig
> 
> ...


I've never tried Dutch Babies before, I'm inspired! I like the idea of the sweet/savory apples too


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

For Sunday Brunch today, I served Grill-Smoked Salmon using ATK's recipe, along with

scrambled eggs with snipped chives and cherry tomatoes...

I couldn't get a picture `cuz DH's fork was int he way! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I have fresh eggs from my friend in Northern AZ, 

and she shares with me all the time.

Sometimes they're too pretty to cook with.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

oops, forgot this...





  








eggs 001.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 6, 2015


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I found a smoked hog's jowl at one of my local grocers and todays brunch was jowl bacon, an omelette with Kerrygold cheese, cinnamon rolls with lemon curd topping.





  








IMG_20151206_101856_zpsgsfwoeju.jpg




__
mike9


__
Dec 7, 2015











  








IMG_20151206_104524_zpsl5ywjkww.jpg




__
mike9


__
Dec 7, 2015


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

Wow everyone had some very nice dishes this weekend.  Great job everyone. 

I had some buttermilk to use up so I make buttermilk pancakes, bacon, fried or scrambled eggs to order, bacon and hashbrowns.  Nothing fancy but but very satisfying.


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

To me, nothing says brunch like Eggs Benedict, but I found a spin on them in New Orleans that has become one of my favorite dishes of all time. Eggs Cochon from the Ruby Slipper. I think I did them justice. Fresh buttermilk biscuit halved and topped with apple braised pork debris, poached egg, and hollandaise. One of the most decadent things I have ever eaten and every bit as good as it looks. I'm still full from yesterday morning.





  








363.JPG




__
planethoff


__
Dec 7, 2015












  








355.JPG




__
planethoff


__
Dec 7, 2015












  








356.JPG




__
planethoff


__
Dec 7, 2015












  








357.JPG




__
planethoff


__
Dec 7, 2015












  








358.JPG




__
planethoff


__
Dec 7, 2015












  








359.JPG




__
planethoff


__
Dec 7, 2015


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Killer brunches. Jarmo's apple roses are a beauty.

B&B&B (bacon and beer brunch).





  








Panceta y cerveza.JPG




__
ordo


__
Dec 7, 2015


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

It appears Ordo is going to at least get honorable mention for humor this month./img/vbsmilies/smilies/smiles.gif

Totally agree about Jarmo's apple roses. Brilliant. ChefHoff's Eggs Cochon looks just delectable, and the plate put together by Pete is comfort food defined.


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

It turns out "pork debris" is a thing, go figure.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Today was simple grits cooked in water and milk, added eggs, cheese and chopped bacon at the end. Vienna toasts with a little extra bacon for good measure.





  








IMG_20151207_101222_zpsdtqnjk4q.jpg




__
mike9


__
Dec 7, 2015


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

@Mike9 is that a hiromoto with a Dave M rehandle? If i can spot knives by sight am I a nerd...

Okay I took my homemade bacon and made some onion bacon jam. Here it is on a sourdough crostini with some goat cheese





  








DSC_0058.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Dec 8, 2015


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

MillionsKnives said:


> @Mike9 is that a hiromoto with a Dave M rehandle?


You're part right - Hiromoto 270 AS with a Mike9 rehandle. It's a piece of two tone desert ironwood burl. I thinned the crap out of this blade and now it's a super performing knife.


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

My wife worked from home for a couple hours this morning. In a blatant attempt to encourage this behavior, I made an apple cranberry dutch baby.

I hope it's ok that I post dishes. There probably won't be a whole lot of brunch midweek anyway.





  








Dutch baby 2.JPG




__
Hank


__
Dec 9, 2015








We tried it with some sweetened ricotta but it wasn't really a good match. Best with a dusting of powdered sugar.


----------



## captains (Nov 12, 2014)

My Strata. I guess you could call it.

Day old bread, eggs, bacon, milk & cheese. Best preped the night before & bake.





  








www.pinterest.com.jpg




__
captains


__
Dec 9, 2015


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

004.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 9, 2015








King's Bakery was on,

of all places, King Street in Honolulu!

I found this at one the mega-marts near

us and my first thought was of HOME!!!

Back home we just call this Portuguese

Sweet Bread.

I opened the package and took a long,

deep smell of this gorgeous bread and then

got to work.





  








007.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 9, 2015








Sliced it an inch thick and doused it

in my favorite recipe for the custard.





  








006.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 9, 2015











  








005.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 9, 2015








Now you need something to go along with your french toast right?

What else but Portuguese Sausage, a nice fatty, vinegary and some paprika,

sausage from Hawaii.





  








008.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 9, 2015








... and a condiment, yes,

from Hawaii, DA BOMB BRADDAHS AND SISTAS!!





  








009.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 9, 2015








YUM!

Now THAT'S ONO (delicious in Hawaiian) !!!


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Classic steak and Eggs with a hashbrown bed. Eggs over easy of course!





  








IMG_20151210_1808527521_zpsrbw0xrpx.jpg




__
maryb


__
Dec 11, 2015


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

K-girl - that looks delicious.  I've never seen coconut syrup before only maple up here.  And molasses . . . for cornbread of course.


----------



## captains (Nov 12, 2014)

I whip this one up every now & then. So simple & quick & it has Bacon... hmmmm. bacon..





  








6tag_110514-084229.jpg




__
captains


__
Dec 12, 2015


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

Mike9 said:


> K-girl - that looks delicious. I've never seen coconut syrup before only maple up here. And molasses . . . for cornbread of course.


Molasses? On the cornbread? In it? Do tell


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

Captains, is that puff pastry, a pie dough?


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Brunch was a little bit of left over pork curry, with a boiled egg and sourdough bread.

I quite often eat left over's for brunch.....





  








left over curry with egg and sourdough 2015-12.jpg




__
butzy


__
Dec 12, 2015


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hank said:


> Molasses? On the cornbread? In it? Do tell


Sometimes I'll spread some on the top then back in the oven for a bit. Other times I'll poke the top all over with a chop stick then spread the molasses on and bake some more.


----------



## captains (Nov 12, 2014)

Hank said:


> Captains, is that puff pastry, a pie dough?


Yes, I'ts puff pastry mate.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Hummous and bread.

Turned out to be a quite expesive dish as I burned out the motor of the blender /img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif





  








hummous with sourdough 2015-12.jpg




__
butzy


__
Dec 13, 2015


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

My next entry is for the sweets lovers. Pain Perdu.




  








image.jpeg




__
planethoff


__
Dec 13, 2015











  








image.jpeg




__
planethoff


__
Dec 13, 2015











  








image.jpeg




__
planethoff


__
Dec 13, 2015











  








image.jpeg




__
planethoff


__
Dec 13, 2015











  








image.jpeg




__
planethoff


__
Dec 13, 2015


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

Jarmo, Those Apple roses almost look too good to eat, but I think I could find a way. 

K-girl. Love Kings Hawaiian, and now I have to find that coconut syrup.


----------



## hungrypanda (Dec 14, 2015)

Medium-time lurker, first-time poster.

For brunch I made cheddar and broccoli quiche with a side of applewood-smoked, thick-cut bacon (needed meat). Pineapple on the side (admittedly prepackaged, sorry but it was on clearance).

I usually throw in jalapeños into the quiche, but the guy isn't into spicy so I thought I'd take it easy on him.




  








image.jpeg




__
hungrypanda


__
Dec 14, 2015








I've really enjoyed your posts/entries *drool*


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Welcome @hungrypanda that looks great!


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Decided to do a take on a surf and turf brunch.

*The Players*

The turf part is pretty simple:





  








turf1.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Dec 14, 2015








Sirloin. At the top is the darker color bison sirloin, the lighter color is grass fed beef. Both ended up the same color after processing.

Surf, part 1:





  








t_salmon2.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Dec 14, 2015


__
1







A small slab of Sockeye salmon going into a tea cure.

Surf, part 2:





  








s_t_brunch3.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Dec 14, 2015








Shrimp in a garlic - pepper saute.

*The Procedure*

The first order of business was to get the salmon into the cure. The mix is salt:sugar:tea in a 2:2:1 ratio. This is lapsang souchong tea, a dark roasted and smoked variety. This fillet was just over a pound, I used a half cup each of salt and sugar, 1/4 cup of the tea. All went into a vacuum sealed bag then stashed in the fridge for a few days:





  








t_salmon3.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Dec 14, 2015








Once the salmon was firm to the touch it was taken out of the cure and rinsed well. When the time came to assemble things went fairly smoothly. First, I took a couple of bagels I bought the day before and sliced them two ways:





  








s_t_brunch1.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Dec 14, 2015








They were laid out on a parchment lined baking sheet and toasted in the oven for a bit. The shrimp started by melting some butter then taking it off the heat and adding the crushed garlic and red pepper flakes to steep for a while:





  








s_t_brunch4.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Dec 14, 2015








Meanwhile, work out a bit of aggression:





  








s-t_brunch2.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Dec 14, 2015








That bison has such a rich color. I took a cue from Ruhlman and salted the meat for about an hour or so beforehand. The meat is minced, mixed with salt, black pepper, Dijon mustard and a dash of whatsthishere sauce. I thought of mixing in some anchovy as well, but decided not to. Stash in the fridge while I whip up a batch of mayo. No pics, just a basic hand whisked mayo with about 2 tablespoons of chile infused sesame oil as part of the mix. Could have used more, I added some sriracha sauce to the final mix.

*The Product*





  








surf_turf_brunch.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Dec 14, 2015








The spicy shrimp, lemon wedges and chopped scallion. The cured salmon on bagel slices with the spicy mayo. Minced red onion and capers both play well with the salmon and the tartares, which are topped with quail egg yolks and served with toasted bagel chips. And that is a glass of iced tea, tea made with the same stuff used to cure the salmon.

mjb.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

ChefHoff said:


> Jarmo, Those Apple roses almost look too good to eat, but I think I could find a way. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif
> 
> K-girl. Love Kings Hawaiian, and now I have to find that coconut syrup.


http://www.worldmarket.com/product/flavors-of-hawaii-coconut-syrup.do

I prefer this brand of Coconut Syrup


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

MillionsKnives said:


> Incidentally... I made 12 lbs of maple garlic bacon last weekend
> 
> Half of it here other half was on the smoker
> 
> ...


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Maybe I used the term wrong... what I call lardons are the cubes not pictured.    This is all hand cut.  Basically the ends that are too hard to slice evenly just get cubed.


----------



## captains (Nov 12, 2014)

My Sunday Brunch. No cooking involved /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif





  








6tag_111015-111729.jpg




__
captains


__
Dec 15, 2015


----------



## mikey--m (Sep 3, 2015)

Well, as 'tis the season, no days off to be seen until mid Jan, brunch (and I use the term loosely) is usually that special time of the day that serves as possibly the only meal and only time to get away from all the noise. Thus the plastic tub lid for a plate.

Mackerel fillet, toasted dark rye bread, lemon juice, parsley and spicy calabrese paste. I usually finely chop some eggplant, porchini, artichoke hearts, sundried tomatoes, garlic, grilled red peppers and red chilies, put in a jar and cover with good evoo. One of those things that everybody does different... Always hella tasty though! Keeps for a good while in the fridge and goes with everything.





  








IMG_3991.jpg




__
mikey--m


__
Dec 15, 2015








Simple, quick, good mixture of all of my "old countries" and quite delicious.

Thanks @ordo


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

You're welcome sir. Here`s todays brunch:





  








Brunch de ensaladas.JPG




__
ordo


__
Dec 16, 2015








From top and left to right reading.

Home made bread.

Champagne Brut of course.

Potato, eggs and carrots salad

Onion, pear, apple and tomato curry.

Chinese salad: kombu, rice noodles, red pepper, etc.

Pasta arruscata

Eggplant paste.

Newbies, old time posters, ladies and gentlemen and the others. Forget it. The challenge is mine.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@ordo, why didn't you invite me?

I think that you'd need help with that bottle of wine /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Everybody is invited!

Oven braised leeks quiche, something simple and divinely delicate.





  








quiche de puerros.JPG




__
ordo


__
Dec 17, 2015












  








quiche de puerros1.JPG




__
ordo


__
Dec 17, 2015


----------



## 2rocks (Dec 17, 2015)

Brunch to me isn't so much a dish, as a procession:

Starting with coffee and madeleines - I keep the coffee going throughout, it fights the food coma and alcohol effects. 

Follow up with croissant (make em on Friday and they're ready to bake on Sunday morning)

Breakfast muffins with mimosa/bucks fizz

Eggs benedict with Oak smoked bacon, and baby potatoes (I actually log and dry the wood myself, but think I may have to try the version mentioned earlier with pulled pork)

by this stage when you top the mimosa, start cutting back on the OJ, till your just on champagne

Grapefruit as a palate cleanser matched with a Breakfast martini (Gin, triple sec, fresh lemon juice and a teaspoon of marmalade)

Then it's all about the mood, sweet or savoury, I like air dried meats, with fresh bread rolls, and corn fritters, washed down with a bloody mary

But sometimes it's go to be pancakes with more bacon, and sticking with the champagne.

By then, its time to switch the game (rugby of course), followed by a snooze....

All the dishes can be cooked on the bbq, I have a lot of cast iron cookware for that.


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

I could eat one of these every day, except for the whole hardening of the arteries thing.





  








Egg Sandwitch.JPG




__
Hank


__
Dec 19, 2015








Fried egg, bacon, tomato, a little cheese. Most cook them until the yolk is hard, but I'm willing to risk having yolk run down my wrist.

I did them with mozzarella, prosciutto, garden tomato, and basil this summer. Devine!


----------



## captains (Nov 12, 2014)

One of the best choices. Hmmm.





  








WP_20150307_14_22_42_Pro.jpg




__
captains


__
Dec 19, 2015


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

2Rocks said:


> Brunch to me isn't so much a dish, as a procession:
> 
> Starting with coffee and madeleines - I keep the coffee going throughout, it fights the food coma and alcohol effects.
> 
> ...


Damn dude - I like the way you roll /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Pan Perdu - I cut some thick slices of Vienna Raisin bread and left them in the warm oven overnight. It's a really nice bread with raisin and fennel - a surprisingly nice combo. I made a custard of eggs, cream, milk, cinnamon, and lemon curd. After it soaked up most of the custard I cooked in a little butter/bacon fat and served with Vermont maple syrup and bacon. I shot this before I got into the last piece - I'm getting bad about that.





  








IMG_20151220_115954_zpszsr0t9z1.jpg




__
mike9


__
Dec 20, 2015


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

My favorite brunch item and the one I order most often when out is Huevos Rancheros. Here I did a flour tortilla, black bean, cheese, ranchero sauce, topped with sunny side up eggs and smoked breakfast sausage. My other postings I think are good for style, but this one is for me. 




  








image.jpeg




__
planethoff


__
Dec 21, 2015












  








image.jpeg




__
planethoff


__
Dec 21, 2015











  








image.jpeg




__
planethoff


__
Dec 21, 2015











  








image.jpeg




__
planethoff


__
Dec 21, 2015


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks to @chefbuba for the inspiration for this porkapalooza brunch plate.Those salmon cakes would have worked well here too.

*The Players*

First off, a hunk of pork loin:





  








brunch_01.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Dec 21, 2015








This is destined to become Canadian Bacon. But there is more pork involved:





  








brunch_03.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Dec 21, 2015








We're looking at the makings of a maple sage breakfast sausage here. Biscuits would go well with the final results:





  








brunch_05.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Dec 21, 2015








Eggs and hashbrowns sound good, too.





  








brunch_04.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Dec 21, 2015








*The Procedure*

First off the loin is placed in a brine for a few days. The brine has salt, brown sugar, bay leaves, peppercorns and such in it, as well as a dash of curing salt. After it soaks for a while, it is rinsed off and left uncovered in the fridge to dry off for a day or so. And the weather cooperated, I had time to toss it in the Weber.





  








smoke.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Dec 21, 2015








Lookin' good!





  








back_bacon01.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Dec 18, 2015








So the Canadian or back bacon is ready, on to the other components. The chunk of shoulder is ground up with the sage, salt, pepper, garlic powder, onion powder and mixed well with some maple syrup. Into the fridge overnight so everybody gets to know each other.

Time to get it all together. The potatoes are grated and formed into muffin tins. Baked for a bit:





  








brunch_06.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Dec 21, 2015








Then out of the oven, a bit of cheese and some hot pepper slices added. On to the biscuits.





  








brunch_07.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Dec 21, 2015








Things seem to be going well, into the oven. Meanwhile fry up the maple sage sausage and render some salt pork slices for the fat to do the frying.





  








brunch_09.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Dec 21, 2015








While that is going on and the biscuits are baking, bread a slice of the back bacon:





  








brunch_08.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Dec 21, 2015








The dark orange color of the egg wash is not from the egg, but from a hot sauce a friend sent me. "Beet the Heat" which is very nice. Pull the biscuits out:





  








brunch_10.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Dec 21, 2015








Looking pretty lame. Sigh. But I decide to not worry about it and just finish the plate.

*The Product*

Oh my.





  








brunch_plate.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Dec 21, 2015








Chicken fried back bacon, fresh buttermilk biscuits all smothered with a maple - sage sausage gravy. Baked egg in a hash brown nest. And a salad to cut the richness. Biscuits were not a problem - you WANT one of those ugly biscuits with that beautiful gravy, trust me. They didn't look like I wanted them to but the taste and texture were just right.

Oops. Forgot to get the mug of coffee in the final photo. Oh well.

mjb.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Looks good, how did you like the CFB? I double dipped mine in buttermilk/seasoned flour.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I heard about the place in Texas some time ago that offers chicken fried bacon, kept thinking I'll have to try it. And then your post in the dinner thread. This was just the opportunity. I did a flour dip, egg wash ( with an ample splash of hot sauce ) and then flour again. I liked it. Will have to make it for my wife soon, minus the hot sauce.

mjb.


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

It certainly looks like everyone ate well this weekend. Fantastic looking dishes everyone.

Mrs. Hank and I had a few friends over and put out a spread highlighted by Pete's Egg Nog French Toast with Bananas Foster Sauce.





  








Egg Nog French ToastC.jpg




__
Hank


__
Dec 21, 2015








The dish was a huge hit. We served quite a feast with cinnamon rolls, a frittata with spinach, zucchini, onion, and goat cheese, as well as taylor ham, bacon, sausage, and smoked salmon. I even found some decent strawberries which left to macerate overnight were quite good with banana, and a friend brought a couple pomelos, which were new to me and quite delicious. Egg nog and mimosa's a plenty! And the the Seahawks won!

Really looking forward to what everyone does for brunch on and around Christmas!

Cheers!


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

ordo said:


> Everybody is invited!
> 
> Oven braised leeks quiche, something simple and divinely delicate.
> 
> ...


Nice.

Braised or roasted? What did you use as a liquid?

Please tell me that's Prosecco and not water. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

@teamfat MAN, STOP IT! I need one of those "ugly biscuits" with loads of butter and some Blackberry Jam, MMM! and then that sausage gravy, I could eat that by it's self, oh well, maybe on steamed White Rice, and Chicken Fried Bacon? _STOP!_ and salad, WHAT?!

@chefbuba yeah, +1 on posting your Salmon Cakes here

and @Hank, Taylor's Ham?!!

I gotta dream up something different to step up to the Challenge... 10 days left ...


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I thought folks would find the "salad" amusing. My original intention was to have a "fruit salad" consisting of a single blackberry with a drop of whipped cream on it, but my wife and I ate all the blackberries. Oh well. I was hoping to get in a dim sum inspired entree as well, but probably won't have time. Maybe a plate based on Spam and a couple styles of poke ...

mjb.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

jake t buds said:


> Nice.
> 
> Braised or roasted? What did you use as a liquid?
> 
> Please tell me that's Prosecco and not water. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


Hi. Oven braised en papillote. Just olive oil, S&P. Bubbles method Charmant.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Got some squids.





  








calamares.jpg




__
ordo


__
Dec 22, 2015








Made rabas (fried squids rings). There's some weird dark "water" there.





  








rabas y sombrero.JPG




__
ordo


__
Dec 22, 2015








I hate to cook fish. I mean: i love it, i could eat fish every day of my life, but the problems of getting really fresh fish in this city, the cleaning, the smell in the whole kitchen and board and knife and my hands; the spoiled oil... I hate it! Want to make me happy? Invite me to eat fish at your place.


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

Ordo, an open invitation is hereby extended for a fish dinner at my place if you ever find yourself in northern california.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Very kind, Hank!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

004.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 25, 2015








Panettone French Toast for Christmas Eve


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Burgers & Tots tonight.

Oops...... Thought this was the dinner thread./img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

002.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 25, 2015








Christmas Brunch

Cook's Country recipe for "Quicker Cinnamon Buns"

and BACON!

Add a glass of milk, some juice and we're in Heaven!


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Okay I see my serving of bacon, where is yours?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

MaryB said:


> Okay I see my serving of bacon, where is yours?


HA!

You know MaryB, I made this for just the two of us... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

There's rolls leftover, but the bacon is GONE!


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I was thinking about panettone for pain perdu, but I scored a couple loaves of cranberry/chocolate pave bread in the day old section. Talk about decadent!

Soaking up goodness -





  








IMG_20151225_095433_zpsgr9gkzgy.jpg




__
mike9


__
Dec 26, 2015








Somethin' to do while they were soaking up all that goodness -





  








IMG_20151225_095439_zpsf6zagjea.jpg




__
mike9


__
Dec 26, 2015








Oh yeah - where's the maple syrup?





  








IMG_20151225_102546_zpsaoabaw8g.jpg




__
mike9


__
Dec 26, 2015


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I'll take my coffee (rub) mid rare




  








DSC_0105.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Dec 26, 2015


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice piece of meat MK. Here´s my brunch with home made very hot chimichurri.





  








Choripan.JPG




__
ordo


__
Dec 26, 2015


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

My Niece did the lions share of the work for Christmas brunch. While we were talking and digesting afterward my nephew produced this.





  








IMAG0741.jpg




__
Hank


__
Dec 26, 2015








While I'm haven't done a lot of bloody mary's this was the best I've ever had by far. Pickled green beans, jalapeno pickled asparagus, blue cheese stuffed olives, A-1, tabasco. Then we took a nap.


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

So many brilliant dishes everyone!  Great looking sausage Ordo, and always the glass of wine, MK that piece of meat does indeed look great, Mike rocks it again with the unique french toast, Kgirl and teamfat continue to knock out wonderful looking dishes.  Sorry if I missed anyone,  Everything looks so very delicious.  No idea how I'll pick a winner ...  Cheers!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Some really ONO (delicious) lookin' stuff guys!

I keep seeing fried eggs on top of all kinds of dishes now adays, so ...





  








001.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 27, 2015








I took some the leftover Stuffing from our Day After Christmas meal and ...





  








005.JPG




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Dec 28, 2015








I served it with a fried egg, MMM!

It was crazy good.

I was going to film a video as I broke the yolk open and it

oozed all over that gorgeous dressing, filled with sauteed

onions, celery, some dried cranberries and browned

Portuguese Sausage

OH MAN!

DH said it reminded him too much of Loco Moco

and wouldn't eat it... too bad for you


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

Yum KGirl, fried egg on top of anything is ok by me!


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Shucks. I was looking for another picture in my files and saw this one:





  








edo_grits.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Dec 29, 2015








Wish I had more time to expand on this idea of breakfast "sushi" - a blob of grits topped with a crisp bit of bacon. Hmm, three more days, right?

mjb.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

I am going to play Catch-Up.

I haven't been able to post pictures due to issues with my internet, but obviously I have been eating.

Here we go:

Smoked egg pate with left over ham.

I lined a flat bottom wok with some aluminium foil, placed a rach in there and added a fairly coarse sawdust





  








01 flat bottom wok lined with alu foil and rack.jp




__
butzy


__
Dec 29, 2015











  








02 saw dust.jpg




__
butzy


__
Dec 29, 2015











  








03 ready to smoke.jpg




__
butzy


__
Dec 29, 2015








Put on the gas and waited for the smoke to start. Then added 3 hard boiled eggs.

I didn't want to overdo it and checked after 6 minutes and decided to check what it would do to a slice of ham as well.

The eggs were slightly brown by now

The smoker set up is on the left below, together with its new best friends: the kettle and the griddle pan





  








04 smoking peeled hard boiled eggs.jpg




__
butzy


__
Dec 29, 2015








Meanwhile the slightest bit of prep. Some slices of ham and in the bowl is a bit of mascarpone





  








05 ham and mascarpone.jpg




__
butzy


__
Dec 29, 2015








After about 8 minutes I opened the smoker (the ham had been on for only 2 minutes or so)





  








06 eggs after about 6 minutes and ham just put on.




__
butzy


__
Dec 29, 2015








Mixing the eggs with the mascarpone, some salt and pepper and a bit of binegar





  








07 eggs mascarpone mix.jpg




__
butzy


__
Dec 29, 2015








And then my attempt of trying to plate it nicely. The light was a bit too harsh for my cellphone camera to deal with..

I added the tomato for colour and to make it look a bit more healthy.





  








09 served.jpg




__
butzy


__
Dec 29, 2015











  








12 with tomato close up.jpg




__
butzy


__
Dec 29, 2015








It was easy and tasty...


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

frutillas con crema.JPG




__
ordo


__
Dec 29, 2015


----------



## captains (Nov 12, 2014)

My huevos rancheros. Always a favorite at my place.





  








WP_20150727_20_00_40_Pro(2).jpg




__
captains


__
Dec 29, 2015


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

To stray from the more breakfasty brunch items, I decided to do Pasta Carbonara. I think since it is bacon and egg pasta it qualifies. Yes?





  








image.jpeg




__
planethoff


__
Dec 30, 2015








I use 5oz AP flour with 1 whole egg and two yolks plus additional flour and occasional spritz of water for pasta. Knead dough, rest 30 min, roll out and cut pasta.
Add olive oil to salute pan, turn heat to med-high, crisp diced pancetta and when almost done add minced garlic. Throw pasta into salted boiling water for 60 sec. Reserve 1/2 cup pasta water.
Drain and toss pasta in saute pan to coat with oil. Remove from heat and incorporate 1 cup grated parmesan cheese and 2 beaten eggs until smooth and silky adding pasta water as necessary. Plate and sprinkle with flat leaf parsley. Delish.





  








image.jpeg




__
planethoff


__
Dec 30, 2015











  








image.jpeg




__
planethoff


__
Dec 30, 2015











  








image.jpeg




__
planethoff


__
Dec 30, 2015


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Yes, but your technique is important for a dish like this.


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

Mike9 said:


> Yes, but your technique is important for a dish like this.


Thanks Mike. I edited my post to give basic recipe and technique. I will also now do that for my Pain Perdu entry from earlier (Post #58 Couldn't edit post) as well.

1 loaf day old bread cut into 4 3" thick slices. soaked overnight in mixture of 9 eggs, 1 quart cream, 1 cup vanilla sugar, and 1/2 cup cognac.

Brown in pan on stovetop in butter then transfer to 450 deg oven for 25 min. It was so good my wife has a picture of it as her phone wallpaper. Lol





  








image.jpeg




__
planethoff


__
Dec 30, 2015


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

ordo said:


> frutillas con crema.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, please. May I have one?  Beautiful glass/serving dish and luv the black background. Nice contrast of colors. Is the topping sour cream, mascarpone, creme fraiche?


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

I wanted to get my biscuits and sausage gravy entered, but alas, there is never enough time. However, I do have one last entry:





  








image.jpeg




__
planethoff


__
Dec 30, 2015








Happy New Year!


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Sneaking in one last bit of frivolity before the end of the challenge. You might see this from a sushi chef in, say, Opelaka Alabama. But probably not.

*The PLayers*

First off an array of ingredients:





  








jdm_02.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Dec 31, 2015








Decent breakfast stuff - bacon, cheese, potato, egg, prosciutto. And in the back some fine quality imported grits, imported into Utah all the way from North Carolina. That hunk of meat in the center is the last of the Canadian bacon I mentioned in a previous post.

*The Procedure*

Not too many pictures for this post, and not too many words.





  








jdm_03.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Dec 31, 2015








Some bacon was fried up, potatoes grated and starting to cook in the bacon fat. Grits working on the back burner.





  








jdm_04.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Dec 31, 2015








Eggs cooking away with some mushrooms.

*The Product*





  








jdm_01.jpg




__
teamfat


__
Dec 31, 2015








Lower center, melon and pineapple. To the left is some sticks of the cheddar and bits of the eggs wrapped in the Canadian bacon. Along the top are the hash browns, along with some red bell pepper strips and green onion wrapped in prosciutto. On the right is a Nigiri style "sushi" with a bit of bacon atop a ball of cheese grits. The dipping sauces are Sriracha and maple syrup. Washed down with strawberry infused pinot grigio. A fun plate.

mjb.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Funny I'm making brunch this morning.  A day late.


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!

Picking a winner with so many wonderful looking entries was difficult. There was so much great food that has inspired me to move in new directions in my cooking. Well done everyone!

Thinking about the dishes, and the flavors and ingredients, I chose the one I would most like to try, ChefHoff's Eggs Chocon, a unique take on the classic Eggs Benedict for this months winner.

Honorable mention to Jarmo for his apple roses, Mike for his pain perdu with cranberry chocolate bread, and Teamfat for his take on surf and turf.

Congratulations ChefHoff!

Cheers





  








500x1000px-LL-86f39fef_image.jpeg




__
Hank


__
Dec 31, 2015


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Happy new year and congratulations @ChefHoff!


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## planethoff (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow!  Thanks Hank and everyone for the well wishes!  I feel very honored to win this one.  There was definitely some tough competition.  Brunch is an amazing choice, I had a thousand ideas, but the Eggs Cochon were the first thing to come to mind.  If you're ever in S FL, hit me up and I'll whoop some up for ya!  (Also, if ever in The Big Easy make sure to try them at the Ruby Slipper)  

I have been thinking long and hard about what I will choose for January's challenge, but I have it narrowed down to two things. I will post my choice before the end of the day.

Again,  Thanks all, and Happy New Year!


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Congrats ChefHoff, thanks Hank for a great topic and *HAPPY NEW YEAR *everyone /img/vbsmilies/smilies/drinkbeer.gif /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Congrats ChefHoff! And well done Hank.

I'm out of town until mid january (suffering the waters of the Atlantic Ocean, barbacues, sunny days, etc.) but will be lurking once in a while.

Happy New Year everybody!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Maikai! Very good ChefHoff!

Looking for to January's Challenge


----------



## lifesavin (Oct 5, 2010)

This challenge looks amazing. Wish I would have seen it sooner. Looks like I have some good inspiration. 

Did you put a January challenge up?


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Lifesavin said:


> Did you put a January challenge up?


Yes, monthly challenges are announced at the top of this forum (Food & Cooking).


----------



## lifesavin (Oct 5, 2010)

French Fries said:


> Yes, monthly challenges are announced at the top of this forum (Food & Cooking).


That's random. It showed up now but I didn't see it before. Thank you!


----------

